# Nisei Week 2013



## natezach728 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nisei Week will be on August 17, 2013. So who's going? Only 12 people are signed up!

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NiseiWeek2013

http://ca.cubingusa.com/NiseiWeek2013/


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 28, 2013)

If I can bend my family's vacation plans slightly, I might be able to go


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm goin'! My first REAL comp, so excited!


----------

